# Malcolm Watts - Sermon Audio



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all,

I just want to leave a note encouraging those who like to listen to sermons found on sermonaudio.com to check out Malcolm Watts.
I know some of you already listen to his preaching, but for those of you who don't, I totally urge you to give this guy a listen. This is some of the best preaching I've heard. SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Rev Malcolm Watts

There are over 500 sermons to choose from. And so far, I've been blessed by every single one I've heard.

For example, check out this gem on our inheritance in Christ, Ephesians 1:11. I've listened to it 3 times already, it's that good. 
SermonAudio.com - Our special inheritance

Anyway, I just thought I'd share...


----------



## Augusta (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks I will give him a listen.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 14, 2009)

I try to get to hear him whenever he is local. Strongly recommended to you all. He is an exclusive psalmody reformed baptist (a rare breed).


----------



## Idelette (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never heard of him before, thanks for suggesting him!


----------

